# Wonderful SINGAPORE



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Wonderful Singapore


My first trip to Singapore. February 2010.


The Merlion and the Central Business District skyline











Singapore's Central Business District











Central Business District at night





















Clarke Quay at night











Esplanade - Theatres on the Bay





















The Merlion at night











Buddha Tooth Relic Temple











The Gateway











Suntec City in Marina Centre











Statue of Sir Stamford Raffles











Sculptures at Boat Quay































Singapore Flyer


----------



## gonza04 (Jan 2, 2011)

Que ciudad espectacular!!! muy moderna y con arte en las calles ( edificios incluidos)


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Cool shots of this great place!


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice photo updates :cheers:


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

very nice


----------



## cRiPpLe_rOoStEr (Apr 6, 2009)

awesome...


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

very nice shots of a sterile city.
and a quite different Singapore from the mid 80's when I first visited it.
thanks for sharing them.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

really good pictures! reminds me of my trip in march. your pics make me wanna go back there


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Awesome photos!


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Central Business District































Sentosa Island


----------



## gonza04 (Jan 2, 2011)

so spectacular that buildings, lots of glass and modern


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## sattar (Jun 2, 2010)

I am interested to have view of Singapore visiting places in this topic.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Brilliant thread, Sergey. Love the great quality and professionalism of your photos. It brings back memorie of my last visit to Singapore in 2009. I'll definitely try to make it to SG next year. It's one of my favorite cities on earth.


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Pansori said:


> Brilliant thread, Sergey. Love the great quality and professionalism of your photos.


Thank you so much for your positive feedback, my friend 

Singapore Zoo


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Cool set of photos kay:


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

Me fascina, algun dia ire


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

____


----------

